# Betrayal Campaign Day by BLOODYdice in association with Promethean Games, Bracknell,



## Martok

We are please to announce that BLOODYdice in association withPromethean Games(FLGS lcoated in Bracknell, Berkshire, UK)will be hosting our first event on April 27th. A campaign day based on the events described in Forge World's Horus Heresy Book 1: Betrayal.

Full rules, sign up details and all requirements are available to readherein the events pack.

We are quite excited about this and we have some big plans both for this event and also for further Heresy events with a plan to cover each Forge World book available by the end of 2014.

As always if you have any questions send them to us at [email protected] or comment below.

Finally, the Facebook event page is here:

https://www.facebook.com/events/482108688565975/?source=1

Martok


----------



## Martok

Hi everyone,

Tickets are still available but I should warn you that to be guaranteed a spot you will need to follow the directions in the rules pack to buy a ticket before these sell out.

Looking forward to meeting you guys and really hope that none of you miss out.

-Martok


----------

